

Consumer Quantum RNG - ihodes
http://www.idquantique.com/true-random-number-generator/products-overview.html

======
tzs
What applications need hardware random numbers at the high data rate those
provide? For almost all applications a good CSPRNG like Fortuna periodically
seeded with hardware entropy is good enough--even for key generation and one-
time pads.

Given the massive cost difference between those and something like the one at
<http://www.entropykey.co.uk/> ($1300 vs $60), I'm having trouble thinking of
when I'd pick the former.

In the discusson of this that just occurred on Reddit, someone did mention a
use for the fast but expensive kind. He said they are distributing random
numbers to many others for us in seeding. Kind of an internal random.org. Even
there I'd expect Fortuna on the distribution machine periodically seeded from
a cheaper generator would be sufficient.

------
zdw
These aren't too unique - there are several out there:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=usb+random+number+generator>

Also, many chipsets have built RNG's that work of thermal or electrical noise
in the system, such as many of Intel's i8xx series.

You can also buy hardware that provides RNG's and crypto acceleration - here's
a good list from OpenBSD:

<http://www.openbsd.org/crypto.html#hardware>

